# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Bob Marshall  (U.S. House, VA-10)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Bob Marshall
*Office Sought:* US House
*Website:* 
*Social Media:* 

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Virginia
District: 10
Incumbent:
Other Primary Candidates: Dick Black
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## cjm

Currency competition:  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/0...n_2551724.html




> *Robert Marshall, Virginia Delegate, Pushes Bill To Study Whether State Should Have Alternative Currency*
> 
> Virginia delegate Robert Marshall wants the commonwealth to explore an 'alternative currency.'
> 
> Virginia delegate Robert Marshall, R-Prince William, is pushing a bill in the commonwealth's general assembly that would commission a study into whether the state should have an alternative currency "in the event of a major breakdown of the Federal Reserve System."


ETA:

https://www.campaignforliberty.org/u...-of-delegates/




> Virginia takes first step toward sound money
> By Norm Singleton on February 8, 2013 in National Blog, Uncategorized
> 
> This week, the Virginia House of Delegates passed Delegate Bob Marshalls HJ 590. This legislation authorizes a study of the feasibility of Virginia adopting a metallic-based currency to protect the citizens of the Old Dominion in the event of a collapse of the US Dollar. The legislation still has to pass the Virginia State Senate. Virginia supporters of sound money should call their state senator and urge their support for HJ 590.

----------


## cjm

campaign website:  http://delegatebob.com/

On firearms:   http://delegatebob.com/issues/2nd-amendment



> One of the most important freedoms Americans have is the right to protect themselves from unlawful aggressors. This freedom is so important that our founding fathers saw it necessary to declare it our Second Amendment Right, just after Freedom of Speech, Assembly and Religion. I strongly support the right of competent, law abiding citizens to own and possess arms in order to defend themselves, to hunt or to pursue sporting interests.
> 
> The freedom to own and bear arms for self defense or to defend another from an unjust aggressor is a natural right which is not recognized in all the nations of the world.


VCDL Rating:  "Very pro-gun"   http://www.vcdl.org/Candidates_2013_General
NRA Rating:  *A*  (I had to supply a member ID to view it and can't find a public link)
GOA Rating:  possible indication of A rating (hearsay)

Gun legislation introduced this year:

HB21 School boards; employee firearms training.

School boards; employee firearms training. Requires every school board in the Commonwealth to designate at least one qualified person for every school in the district who, upon application with the school board, *may carry a concealed handgun on school property*. The bill requires all designated persons, including certain school division employees, certain school volunteers who carry valid concealed handgun permits, and certain retired law-enforcement officers, to be certified and trained by the Virginia Center for School Safety or the National Rifle Association in the storage, use, and handling of a concealed handgun. The bill also outlines the training requirements for designated persons as designed by the Department of Criminal Justice Services. 

HB 43 Federal firearms laws; enforcement.

Federal firearms laws; enforcement. Provides that agencies and political subdivisions of the Commonwealth, and employees thereof, *shall not knowingly aid any employee or entity of the federal government* (i) in the enforcement of federal firearms laws that take effect on or after December 1, 2013, or (ii) in the conduct or enforcement of a criminal background check related to any intrastate sale, loan, gift, or other transfer of a firearm between citizens of the Commonwealth.

----------


## cjm

Delegate Marshall ran for the GOP nomination for US Senate in 2012.  His campaign website from that race is a good indicator of his positions at the federal level.

http://www.ontheissues.org/Archive/2...b_Marshall.htm




> *Bob Marshall in Survey of 2012 Senate campaign websites*
> 
> *On Budget & Economy:* Opposed taking federal stimulus money; stop the hemorrhage
> Perhaps the greatest problem faced by the American people today is uncontrolled debt--personal, corporate, local, state, but mostly federal debt.
> 
> Going on a diet tomorrow will not help us lose weight today. When politicians say they will balance the federal government's budget many years in the future, or propose that it takes 2/3 of Congress and 3/4 of state legislatures to pass a Balanced Budget Constitutional Amendment, they demonstrate a real lack of seriousness.
> 
> As a U.S. Senator, with the exception of a national emergency such as a Congressionally-declared war, I would oppose any increase in the federal debt limit. America is hemorrhaging financially, and the first rule that must be followed is to stop the hemorrhage.
> 
> ...

----------

